
Sproutcore 2.0 renamed to Ember.js - GitHub - jollyjerry
https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js
======
czheng
Confused this with ender for a second... (<http://ender.no.de/>)

------
nbashaw
So Sproutcore 2.0 split into two camps, Ember.js and Amber.js? Someone correct
me if I'm wrong, this is confusing.

~~~
ibdknox
Instead of going with "amber.js" they went with "ember.js"

sproutcore 2.0 = amber.js = ember.js

They're all the same with the final one being the official new name.

~~~
nbashaw
Ahh thanks so much.

------
murz
Kind of odd, it was announced as "Amber.js":

<http://yehudakatz.com/2011/12/08/announcing-amber-js/>

~~~
untog
I'm wondering if there was some kind of copyright/trademark issue at play
here.

~~~
wycats
Nope. We just didn't feel good about the naming conflict. See
[http://yehudakatz.com/2011/12/12/amber-js-formerly-
sproutcor...](http://yehudakatz.com/2011/12/12/amber-js-formerly-
sproutcore-2-0-is-now-ember-js/)

~~~
pasbesoin
It's nice to know that some people, even when they have a lot of clout, still
choose to play nice. Classy. :-)

(Purely in my personal and unweighty (as it should be) opinion.)

------
curiouskat
amber.js had a nice feel to it -- ember.js, not so much.

~~~
jrockway
What's in a name?

~~~
curiouskat
Emotive resonance, mental imagery, branding.

~~~
Gigablah
Ember gives me better vibes. Glow, spark, ignition.

Amber just sits there looking pretty :)

~~~
jrockway
Amber also has bugs trapped inside.

~~~
hs
ember -- flame that burns bugs

------
steele
Now I have to return my amber lamps.

